# Purple flies



## tnrch (Mar 1, 2016)

My new personal favorite as tied by my son, Classic_Matt. Delacroix redfish loved it!


----------



## Denduke (Oct 31, 2018)




----------



## duppyzafari (Jul 9, 2015)




----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)




----------



## Pierson (Mar 16, 2016)

Love this thread. Just something about the old blurple combo.....


----------



## Gervais (Nov 28, 2016)

Pierson said:


> Love this thread. Just something about the old blurple combo.....
> 
> View attachment 61190
> View attachment 61192
> ...


@Pierson is that EP fibers for the belly of that gurgler? Are the fibers vertical like a baitfish pattern or hackled and trimmed? I really like the look of that gurgler!


----------



## Pierson (Mar 16, 2016)

Thanks! I call it the Game Change Gurgler. Its my all time favorite fly and has caught the most fish for me anyway. Especially in the tan color. I use an EP brush for the body. Recipe is a follows:










Gama SL11-3H size 6
Pinch of polar fiber (bottom color)
small pinch of crystal flash
pinch of polar fiber (top color)
tie in the foam (2mm i believe)
tie in an EP brush (1.5")
skip up the the eye of the hook
tie in EP game change eyes
tie in weed guard leaving a little space between the two, leave your thread between the eyes and weed guard
wrap the brush up toward and past/around the eyes
finish the brush off between eyes and weed guard
bend the foam over and tie in between the eyes and weed guard
wrap forward and finish the fly off in front of the weed guard
pull ep fibers out to each side and trim so nothing sticks out past the foam (when looking from the top)
trim belly to be flat leaving a little space to expose the hook

Too much polar fiber will cause the fly to sink so don't go too heavy on that or trim off as needed.

Enjoy!


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

You can tie in any color you want as long as it is Black and purple! What a great combo.


----------



## Forgottencoast (Aug 25, 2017)

When it comes to flies, especially tarpon, there are only 4 colors:
1. Black
2. Purple
3. Black and Purple
4. Purple and Black


----------



## Rayreds (Oct 24, 2016)

Pierson said:


> Thanks! I call it the Game Change Gurgler. Its my all time favorite fly and has caught the most fish for me anyway. Especially in the tan color. I use an EP brush for the body. Recipe is a follows:
> 
> View attachment 61200
> 
> ...


Cold front coming Sunday I know what I’m doing. Thanks for the post


----------



## Denduke (Oct 31, 2018)

Tied foam disc between fibers to make the floaters
Got craft fur from Madrid Gras leggings.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

*thanks *
very cool flies 
book-marked this page so I have some new flies to tie


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

Here’s you some purp!!!


----------



## RobA (Aug 21, 2015)




----------



## Forgottencoast (Aug 25, 2017)

Sorry for wet fly pic- that was right after an upper slot slammed it


----------



## Ruddy Duck LA (Jun 23, 2017)

Purple is great in dirty or stained water. Therefore, it is widely used in Lowsyana. If I could only fish one color around here it would be purple.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I used to do a lot of these for the old Fly Fisherman shop in Titusville... This Big Eye Bendback is done up on a Mustad 34007, 1/0 slightly bent hook the bucktail colors are light purple (or lavender) over gray, over white... We did them both with a bit of lead in the keel and without....


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

Black and purple off the dock


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

RobA said:


>


Rob, that's a hog!!!


----------



## Fly Dude (Jan 7, 2019)

Purple isn't just for the salt. A little purple goes a long way for picky trout. Size 20.


----------



## Sardina (Feb 16, 2019)

Tied this up for an upcoming tarpon trip in May. Anyone used Dragon Tails for them yet?


----------



## Denduke (Oct 31, 2018)

Got some lil styrofoam eggs. You gotta fasten and toughen with the UV resin but they actually pop a little. Any glue I've tried melted the styrofoam.


----------



## Forgottencoast (Aug 25, 2017)

Sardina said:


> View attachment 61628
> Tied this up for an upcoming tarpon trip in May. Anyone used Dragon Tails for them yet?


yes I have, they do look great in the water, but it is equivalent of throwing a wet sock.


----------



## RJTaylor (Oct 4, 2017)

A lot of great looking flies. 

Tried purple on the LLM, and nothing but refusals. Maybe it's the water clarity?


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

Forgottencoast said:


> Sorry for wet fly pic- that was right after an upper slot slammed it
> 
> View attachment 61304
> View attachment 61302
> ...



save me a few of those gurglers Kev.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

Ruddy Duck LA said:


> Purple is great in dirty or stained water. Therefore, it is widely used in Lowsyana. If I could only drink one color beer around here it would be purple.


all fixed now.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Not exactly pleased with my purple efforts so far...
First, my purple fur material seems to be lacking, just a couple small pieces and no purple deer hair. I may have given my dad his choice of what I had a few decades ago.
All my purple stuff


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)




----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

very rusty doing "painted eyes"


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)




----------



## sidelock (Jan 31, 2011)

BM_Barrelcooker said:


>


Purple Superfly !


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

BM_Barrelcooker said:


>


How gay........


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)




----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

mro said:


> View attachment 61984


On my monitor two of the flys look blue, but the dark and blue color are purple.... the backs of the green eyed flys are purple marabou and bottom rights tail is purple saddle hackle.

NO more purp flys for awhile


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

lemaymiami said:


> I used to do a lot of these for the old Fly Fisherman shop in Titusville...


Bob...do you still tie for Florida Keys Outfitters? I need to pick up some of your favorite tarpon patterns...especially for backcountry fish.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Sorry...my commercial tying days are over for now.


----------

